# Dog fencing ok for goats?



## inkbound (May 7, 2013)

Ok, so I have got the ok to fence in an area for my new gal Butters and her soon to be buddy. Thing is I only have about 100 bucks to spend on fencing (not a lot). Does anyone have experience with the fidoshock or the haveaheart dog fencing? Because I can afford either of these. I was looking at larger animal fencing and it is really expensive.....so does anyone know if the dog fencing will be strong enough?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What kind of dog fencing? I used my dog pen (6' chain link) for my weaning bucks/weather for several years and it worked fine - well, except for the mornings they got frisky and banked off the side of the house at 6 am. rolleyes:


----------



## inkbound (May 7, 2013)

Like electric fencing, the type for large dogs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not familiar with those products. Could you post links for them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not sure either what you are describing a pic would help.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And what breed of goats? Small breeds are going to need to not be able to jump fence while Boers just rub it to death.


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you talking about the dog underground fencing or the kind that works off a receiver?
If so, the goats would have to be trained to understand that the tone or vibration from the collar meant a shock was coming. It might could be done but I wouldn't want to try it
If you shop around you can find elect fencers for about 39.00. The wire isn't too expensive and the plastic push in fence posts aren't too much either. I would think that is a better route.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think the shock from those fences can be adjusted from a light vibration to a shocking shock. I wouldnt use it though.
Depending on the breed of goats you have , Xpens have I think 8 panels and they come in a variety of sizes. Maybe you could look into a few of those ? Not sure if its cheaper then goat fencing. And if it is a roll of goat fencing you are looking at , pass on it. I used it int he very beginning and it eventually folded up under their weight like tin foil.
I would definitely look into cattle panels that are much cheaper and they work beautifully.


----------



## jjscroggins (May 10, 2013)

How much is your goats


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

I've been looking through e-fence options preparing for my future goaties and the dog/small animal chargers are labeled as such because they're pretty weak. If you're planning on using only e-fence I wouldn't recommend them. Since electric fencing are a pain barrier, not a physical barrier, they need to have a good amount of pop. 

Im on a pretty tight fence budget myself and what I'm doing is putting up field fence. I'm having really good luck finding rolls for cheap on craigslist. My SO is picking up a 4'x300' roll today from a guy for $30! If the goaties end up leaning on or trying to get over the fence I'll put up a single strand of e-wire along the top & inside, but the charger doesn't have to have quite the power since there's already a physical barrier there (ie: it'll be cheaper ;-) )

Note: this plan has not been goat tested yet, but from my research on what other people have been doing for their goats, I think it should work pretty well


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

LizStabbert said:


> I've been looking through e-fence options preparing for my future goaties and the dog/small animal chargers are labeled as such because they're pretty weak. If you're planning on using only e-fence I wouldn't recommend them. Since electric fencing are a pain barrier, not a physical barrier, they need to have a good amount of pop.


You'd also want to think about stray dogs, and other predators.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't imagine underground fencing working for goats. They are such visual animals & so curious that I just see them being shocked again & again without quite getting the why of it..... I also agree that it sure won't keep anything out.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You might wanna look on craigslist.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ agreed. You can find cheap/free chain link on there all the time


----------



## inkbound (May 7, 2013)

I think I am going to fence in an area of about 30 x 30 feet with chain link. Is this enough room for 2 goats?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

inkbound said:


> I think I am going to fence in an area of about 30 x 30 feet with chain link. Is this enough room for 2 goats?


Thats more than enough 
For my show wethers we keep 3 in a stall about 14x14

So it will be good

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

It will be good, since they will enjoy space to run around. Also it will be large enough for a couple more goats if you ever add to your herd


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

No. Those electric underground dog fences will not work. Your best bet would be to get a portable plastic electric fence and a fencer for it (Make sure the fencer isn't too powerful or you'll get some BBQ'd goats! JK, but it won't be good for them). You can check here: http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=102


----------

